# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  چک کردن آدرس ایمیل و فعال بودن آن

## ghasemshami

فرمی دربرنامه ام دارم که کاربر email خودش رو ثبت می کنه.
می خواستم اول چک کنم که آیا این آدرس درست است یا نه (مثلا @yahoo یا @gmail) را دارد یا نه یعنی از لحاظ نوشتاری درست است یا نه و
اینکه آیا این ایمیلی که زده شده آیا وجود دارد یا نه

مثل بعضی است سایت ها که چک می کنند

----------


## vcldeveloper

اون سایت ها فقط صحت آدرس ای میل وارد شد از نظر دستوری را بررسی می کنند. برای اینکه متوجه بشید آیا واقعا آدرس ای میل مورد نظر وجود دارد یا نه، باید یک ای میل به آن ارسال کنید.

برای بررسی دستوری آدرس ای میل چند نمونه Regular Expression در این سایت (تالارهای غیر دلفی سایت)، و سایت های دیگه در اینترنت وجود دارند. می تونید از اونها الگوبرداری کنید، یا یک کلاس کار با Regular Expression برای دلفی پیدا کنید (چند نسخه رایگان موجود هست)، و نمونه های پیدا شده را برای بررسی به آن بدید.

----------


## ghasemshami

عزیز وقتی یک ایمیل به اون بفرستم چطور میشه و چطوری باید بفهمم

دوما Regular Expression نمی دونم چی هست میشه در این موارد بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Felony

> دوما Regular Expression نمی دونم چی هست میشه در این موارد بیشتر توضیح بدید


پیرامون همون بررسی آدرس ایمیل از لحاظ دستوری .

----------


## ghasemshami

فرض کنید شما معلم اول دبستان و منم دانش آموزی که تازه اومدم کلاس اول دبستان

حالا شما به من توضیح بدید تا بفهمم و یاد بگیرم ممنون میشم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> عزیز وقتی یک ایمیل به اون بفرستم چطور میشه و چطوری باید بفهمم


هیچی، اگر آدرس وجود نداشته باشه، یک ای میل حاوی متن خطا از سرور ای میل دریافت می کنید.




> دوما Regular Expression نمی دونم چی هست میشه در این موارد بیشتر توضیح بدید


چیزی رو که با یک جستجوی چند ثانیه ایی میشه فهمید چی هست، دیگه نیازی نداره من درباره اش توضیح بدم:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_Expression

----------


## ghasemshami

> هیچی، اگر آدرس وجود نداشته باشه، یک ای میل حاوی متن خطا از سرور ای میل دریافت می کنید.


ببینید من وقتی smtp و با دلفی ارسال ایمیل می کنم اگه ایمیل طرف نباشه چطوری و چه پیغامی بهم میده

چرا اینقدر سر بسته سخن می گید، سخنتون را باز کنید من هم بفهمم

----------


## Felony

> ببینید من وقتی smtp و با دلفی ارسال ایمیل می کنم اگه ایمیل طرف نباشه چطوری و چه پیغامی بهم میده
> 
> چرا اینقدر سر بسته سخن می گید، سخنتون را باز کنید من هم بفهمم


آقای کشاورز که به این واضحی گفتن ، وقتی یک ایمیل به یک آدرس ارسال میکنید اگر اون آدرس موجود نباشه یه ایمیل از طرف سرور ایمیل شما ( مثلا اگر دارید با یاهو ایمیل میفرستید از طرف سرور یاهو ) برای شما ارسال میشه که حاوی متن خطا است مثلا : The E_mail adress was not found
البته متن بالا فقط یه مثال بود ، شما میتونید ایمیل دریافتی رو تحلیل کنید و ببینید محتواش چی هست اگر محتواش پیغام خطا بود کارهای مورد نظرتون رو انجام بدید .

----------


## ghasemshami

نمونه ای برای این کار ندارید شما

----------

